# Hello



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

_Hello_ is "a musique concrète work based on the limited materials principle." In this instance *very limited* materials; the entire composition is generated from a 0.705 second clip of my friend saying "hello." Some of the fidelity is lost in mp3 encoding (or on Soundcloud, rather) but not enough to really justify uploading a FLAC encode.

The piece is available to download here, and of course I have provided a streaming version on Soundcloud as per usual.

P.S.: Sorry for the confusing thread title.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Soooo cool


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you. Is there anything about it in particular that you liked, BD?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Well I liked the bit about 3/4s of the way through where it just slowly glissandos higher and higher and gets so intense and then it just poofs at the end XD I dunno how to describe it, but that part really tickled me. I also liked the huge variety of things you did with such little starting material  alot of the timbres and harmonies were beautiful, parts reminded me of like... glitch/circuit-bent sounds, which I like alot too. So yeah :3


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

oh, this is really really nice


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Well thanks guys, I appreciate you both taking the time to listen.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, but I couldn't get beyond a few seconds. I found the frequency irritating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

I've only listened to it once--when I do reviews, I sometimes listen to pieces six or seven times over several days--but I liked a lot of things about this. The big whomp right around the middle and the gritty, tinkling little noises right before the end were particularly memorable. But what really stood out for me was somewhere right before the five minute mark, where sounds from two different esthetics (cheap homemade circuitry and sophisticated acousmatics) occur. And not just occur, but come at us from two different channels, at first, and then blended into one soundstage with the circuitry sounds in the foreground and the acousmatic sounds in the background.

Since it's an acousmatic piece, those alien noises were annoying (at first), then intriguing, then delightful. I would like to have had more of that. Well, be fair, there was more of that throughout the piece, but not so blatant (disorienting). Like the glitch bits Burning (and I) liked so much. And, also to be fair, perhaps once I'd accepted those sounds, they were no longer alien. In any case, that bit around 4:30 or earlier really tickled me.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I liked it. I thought certain sections would sound great as a kind of background in something maybe a little more developed instrumentally - perhaps a percussion type piece, maybe some voices, or repeating patterns. It could create a very cool mood. The ending section I liked a lot - very spacey. I could see how a lot of these ideas could be recycled into other things.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds really good. I have to tell you, these last compositions of yours ("call and entry" and this one, "hello") represent a qualitative improvement with respect to your other compositions. I mean, your other compositions were good, but these last two (at least I have listened to these last two), are really great and very _refined_ in terms of textures and ideas.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

My thanks to you all!

@Vaneyes: That's okay, I just appreciate the fact that you gave it a try. I can understand that those tones are quite harsh, I just forgot because I had been working on it for some time and my ears had acclimated to the frequencies. Still gave myself a headache a couple of times though!

@Some Guy: A very detailed response and the first one to address what was going on in the stereo field. My early acousmatic (good word!) works were very static and monotone, and I had put all my efforts in to the sounds themselves rather than their actual use in the composition. After some four years away from this kind of music I feel I have gained at least some experience and more of an ability to think in terms of time and space, or at least artificial space, so I'm really glad that comes through in this piece.

@tdc: Fine idea, and one that I hadn't considered before. Makes me think of Stockhausen, composing electronic pieces and then augmenting them with an ensemble to create a new piece. That's definitely an idea I shall want to revisit at some point.

@aleazk: Assuming you're referring to _Sailin' Tuns_ when you say "other compostions"; if you didn't think it was refined then it gave you exactly the impression I intended. As for this being *better*, I can't say that I agree with you, it's just a *different* kind of composition that operates on a different logic. In any case, I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey!

Very relaxing to listen to in bed with in-ear earphones.


----------

